# How many binaries packages are build against a specific FreeBSD version?



## Logicien (Jul 22, 2022)

Hello,
VirtualBox is still build against FreeBSD 13.0 and is not compatible yet with FreeBSD 13.1. Is there a lot of binaries packages who are build against a specific FreeBSD version and must be rebuild against an higher and even lower version?

Maybe only the ones who compile external modules for the kernel.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2022)

Logicien said:


> Maybe only the ones who compile external modules for the kernel.


Mostly this. Specifically emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod and graphics/drm-kmod could be problematic. There might be some more but these two are the most 'problematic' of the 50.000+ ports/packages. 

If you're worried about those type of packages, wait until 13.0 is actually EoL, then packages will get build for 13.1 specifically.


----------



## Logicien (Jul 24, 2022)

If I ask that it's because during a pkg upgrade or installation of new softwares there was a warning message who told me that a package was build against 13.0 and I use 13.1. I did'nt had the time to see which package it was. I was asking myself if this message can occur often. Thank-you of the answer.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2022)

Logicien said:


> I was asking myself if this message can occur often.


No, it shouldn't happen often. Only a handful of packages _may_ have problems during the transition period (13.0 -> 13.1).


----------

